# Mad Hatter Alice In Wonderland 2009 Party



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

As I was sayin ~ Ah ~ Halloweens over already? ~ Lets do it again!!! LOL ~ So my Mad Hatter Alice in Wonderland open house party was a hit ~ about 20 plus friends came and got spooked by the tunnel, laughed with me at my humorous take on AIW and partook of many goodies ~ only had a 3rd to put away .... (my happening was originally to be a major party but RSVPs changed it to a open house from 4-7pm ..which was great cuz then I could go out and enjoy more....)

So I was off to another friends party and then to a club to show off my costume and dance the rest of the night away.
Such fun ~ yep ~ lets do it all again !!!!

Next years theme Im gonna try my hand at Pirates of the Carribean.  So lots to collect and work on thruout this coming year ~ yippeee!

Heres a video link of Rabbit Hole tunnel and walk thru house. Note I took it today after the get together last night so no food display, but you'll get the gist.  Enjoy!
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v224/moonchildani/Halloween%202009/?action=view&current=Halloween09Video001.flv

Now to go look at all your 2009 pics and vids. Fun fun!!!! Leave comments and suggestions ~ I just love this site!

Ani ~


----------



## moonchildani (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh ~ the batteries had gone dead in the floating ghost on the 1st video ~ here's its actions now ....
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v224/moonchildani/Halloween%202009/?action=view&current=Halloween09Video002.flv


----------

